# What is the Best Routine for Hypertrophy........



## the_general64 (Feb 10, 2007)

What would work best for Hypertrophy?

In the stickies it says to choose a weight that you can lift 4-8 times. after figuring the correct starting weight do i 

a.  do 3-4 sets with 45sec-1min rest intervals. keeping the weight the same throught the excercise

b. do 3-4 sets with 45sec-1min rest interval. increase weight after each set

c. do 3-4 sets with 45sec-1min rest interval. decrease weight after each set

and what about that T.U.T. (time under tension). with such a short rest interval and going heavy it seems like your time under tension would be small. i was reading that for " In other words your T.U.T. should total between 40-70 seconds per set for hypertrophy". this doesn't seem possible lifting so heavy. probably by your last set you would only be able to do one or two reps.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2007)

Mix it up. Usually I'd keep the weight the same though. So you actually do 3x8 as: 1x8 + 1x8 + 1x8 (near failure).


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

there is no best.  if there were, everyone would do it and no one would ask questions saying "what is the best".

Periodization allows us to change variables within our programs.  use it.  That is the main thing to take away from the stickies.  They aren't suggesting that one thing is better than another.  They are suggesting that you need to look at what you are doing and then figure out how to improve upon it and move on in order to keep progressing.


----------



## kcoleman (Feb 10, 2007)

I think the mods/members of IM should create a 'beginners' routine that, along with the stickies, will get people on the right track. Simply telling a new member to read the stickies might be a bit overwhelming for some, going through all that information and trying to assimilate it...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

read my blog.  entry number two has a begginers workout.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 10, 2007)

For myself, DC has worked best for overall hypertrophy.


----------

